# Putnam Propulsion's Jeff Dayger Wins Indoor Champs



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Putnam Propulsion's Jeff Dayger put on a driving seminar to win his firts ever Touring Stock title at the US Indoor Champs held in Cleveland over Thanksgiving weekend.
From his 8th starting spot, he drove by the field and managed to run down TQ and race leader Jeff Cuffs from over a straightaway defecit. 
I utilized our latest release, #EFB-190-C Brushes and our soon to be released comm drop in his handout motor.
A big congrats and Thanks to Jeff and everyone who supported our products and our team...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Todd>> Thanks for Your help My motors were right on :thumbsup:


----------

